# Per push pricing when having to push around cars and then return later to clean up??



## All Trades (Oct 18, 2003)

I have a couple of retail lots that require plowing during buisness hrs. These are priced per push. I go back at night to clean up two or three parking stalls, how do I bill for that return trip???

Thanks Todd


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

I would have to say that depends on your contract. If we do a per push price, we factor in clean-up into the price. It is far easier to make these issues clear before service is provided. If you do bill for them, state on the invoice clearly that you pushed the lot complete X times and returned for clean-up on spaces blocked by cars. The charge for the push is XX and the charge for clean-up is XX.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

I charge most of mine the full price again. But this was greed to from the start.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by All Trades _
> *I have a couple of retail lots that require plowing during buisness hrs. These are priced per push. I go back at night to clean up two or three parking stalls, how do I bill for that return trip???
> 
> Thanks Todd *


Todd what I do is if I am in the area I will stop by and clean up fpr free,if they call me thay get charged,same with the snow left in driveways from the snowplows.

Regards Mike


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I state in my contract that I am not responsible for cars left in the lot, but usually go back and clean up after wards for free, keeps customers happy. I have way too many greedy plowers around here just waiting to undercut someone and steel an account, so I figure I better do it for free or risk the account


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

If your contract says " per push" then you bill for eachtime you go push. If there are cars on the lot when you provide your service, then it will require you to go and "push" again so you charge again. I would make note on the bill if it was a FULL push or a partial push and adjust price accordingly.... Dont do it for FREE !! You provide a service and deserve to be paid just like anyone else.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

I make out well "per push" especially when I have to come back. We dont wait for cars to be moved , that takes time. We also start at 2 inches so a 6 inch storm has the potential for 3 seperate plowings plus salt. Usually its 2 plowings . (not residential) . I sell the fact that the businesses will be acessable during the snowstorm. One of my accounts brings in $25,000 per day, if his bill is $1500 and he is open he has still made money .


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eyesell _
> *I state in my contract that I am not responsible for cars left in the lot, but usually go back and clean up after wards for free, keeps customers happy. I have way too many greedy plowers around here just waiting to undercut someone and steel an account, so I figure I better do it for free or risk the account  *


I agree! Too many lowballers out there.


----------

